# "Real Time Lake Conditions"



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

Was thinking about an idea to help everyone wondering when, where and/or if to go fishing at certain lakes. Whenever anyone goes to a lake, say Caesars Creek, they can come to this thread and post the lake name and then report the condition of said lake, hopefully on the same day. Example, last week when I went to CC, I would have posted that the water was a good 5, 6ft or more higher than normal, so muddy you couldn't see an inch into the water and very windy. Hahaha, as old as I am, I would chosen not to go at that time. Being by myself, it was a little more of an effort for me to trailer my boat than I like, fighting that wind. I think if enough folks favor this idea and support it, then we'll all have the opportunity to see other lake conditions that just might encourage some of us to try other lakes out. And some people, if they want, could hint at good locations where to catch or find fish or what the best bait at the time is, but only if they want to give up their "honey" holes, hahaha. With as many fishermen in the area as there is, there is a real possibility that we'll actually could have "Real Time Lake Conditions" at pretty much every single lake in the area, and it would most likely be at the top of the post's list on an everyday basis. Thinking about it, the river fishermen in the area could do the same in here too, would be nice to know how certain rivers and/or creeks are flowing, say after sporadic rain showers etc.. Oh well, just a thought, let it out there, couldn't hurt to see if anyone else felt the same. Good Fishing Guys!


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

Good idea. Would be helpful. I want to take a vacation day tomorrow and head out. I'm not sure what local lakes are good with the rain we have had.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

Yea, i'm thinking about going any day this wkend, saturday if the water's a bit clearer. Need to see under the surface some when I'm in these coves where I know there's tree tops to worry about, don't need to tear my $1600 minn koto off my bow, haha.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Ceasars looks good right now guys... more clear on the north end but the whole lake is fishable... and the jig bite is on for the crappies


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good idea especially with a Spring like we are having, water temps, clarity, flow etc useful reports should be part of ofg


----------



## Bob Owens (Mar 27, 2016)

Was at Paint Creek Wed. and lake was at summer pool and muddy. The further up the creeks you went the clearer the water was. Crappie bite was slow fish were 5-7 feet deep in 9-11 FOW


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

http://lrl-apps.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reports/lkreport.html
http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?basin

These 2 websites will give you current lake elevations. Both are updated daily usually by about 9:am. For water color sometimes you just have to use a little common sense or guess. If you go and it's muddy when you get there if you look around you can usually find a few spots that aren't as muddy as the rest of the lake.
If ya want to know if its windy before you go...just step outside.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

In addition to those links the Corp of Engineers used to post lake temperatures and oxygen levels at various depths. That was great information which was updated at least weekly but they very suddenly stopped posting it at the end of the 2013 season. If it is published somewhere I sure can't find it.


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

Heading to Acton in a few min. If it is to muddy there I will go on to Brookville. Will update with a report later.


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

Acton lake 57 degrees. Creek feeding the lake and near the boat ramp is clear and fishable. Rest of the lake is still extremely muddy. 2-3" visibility max. No Saugeye today. Worked my tail off for 6 decent Crappie. Best guess, lake will be fishable Sunday with no more rain.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, due to some unforeseen circumstances(happy wife, happy life), had to forgo going to CC today but WILL be there on either Saturday, Sunday or Monday. Hahaha, baring divorce threats, I just may go on all three days.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> http://lrl-apps.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reports/lkreport.html
> http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?basin
> 
> These 2 websites will give you current lake elevations. Both are updated daily usually by about 9:am. For water color sometimes you just have to use a little common sense or guess. If you go and it's muddy when you get there if you look around you can usually find a few spots that aren't as muddy as the rest of the lake.
> If ya want to know if its windy before you go...just step outside.


 Yes, but there are a lot of non corp managed waters that are fished locally, I personally prefer a smaller lake especially on the weekends.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I like fishing the smaller lakes too. Acton, Rocky Fork and Cowan all have spillways so you really don't have to worry about water levels too much. The odds of these lakes going up too much are pretty slim since the excess will simply run over the spillway.
The OP posted an example of going to CC which was up 5 or 6' when he got there, which prompted this thread. The sites I posted would give him the ability to check the water levels on flood control lakes before he left his house weather anyone posted the conditions or not.

Muddy water is another matter. On flood control lakes the head waters muddy 1st and stay that way but once they (the COE) starts pulling water out of the lake, the muddy water is the drawn through out the whole lake. On lakes with spillway the muddy water is worst at the head waters. As the mud enters the lake it hits the still waters and the effects are like spreading peanut butter on bread. The concentration is heaviest where you put the knife and thins as you spread it out. Initially the muddy water forms a layer on the top of the lake and the clear water will be below the muddy water. I have done very well fishing in this condition. Also you may be able to find clearer/cleaner water on the dam end of the lake.
Just trying to point out some options if you happen to show up to fish and the lake looks terrible.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

Been to CC the past Saturday and Sunday. The water much better, at least 2 to 3ft visibility into water, even at the dam. Still need to watch for tree limbs, some sizable in the water but over all, with the water still cool, not many pleasure boaters to worry about.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

Went today, Wednesday, water just a bit cloudier than it was over the past wkend. Wind kept picking up as the morning went on. Crappie bite was sporadic but when I did catch one, more often than not around 10in in size. Went to 14, 15ft and caught a few saugeye, one pretty nice and my largest crappie. With the wind having some strong gust, left about 1PM. Over all not too bad, seen worst, haha.


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

I went to Acton Tues morning with the Kayak. Lots of debris still in the water and it was still very muddy. About 3" visibility. Spent about 2 hours paddling around trying for crappie with no luck at all. It was not until the sun was up above the trees that I saw we had no visibility at all. I changed to some topwater baits for bass and still had no luck. I let the wind push me back to the boat ramps and called it a day. I didn't really see anyone else catching anything either.

With rain coming for the next 4 days it will probably be a while before the muddy water clears at Acton.

Chris


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I too went to Acton Sunday morning, was casting minnow tipped jigs under corks in the shallows, water was very murky with debris too, I did well it was almost non stop until a Northern winds picked up and the lake started white capping I seeked shelter on the North shore by the dam and the bite seemed to slow considerably, moved to the lodge cove and picked up a few but in the end the wind won, caught around 3 dozen dinks by noon and called it a day. I did talk to a couple bass guys who were doing fairly well too.


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

Any feedback on Acton from yesterday or this morning? Thinking of braving the chance of rain and heading out there today for some Saugeye and Crappie.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

BrettSass844 said:


> Any feedback on Acton from yesterday or this morning? Thinking of braving the chance of rain and heading out there today for some Saugeye and Crappie.


i went this morning fished from the bank. caught 5 maybe six crappie.carp are starting to spawn near the bank...ughhhh


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Went to CC yesterday. Caught 6 or8 eyes. Tossed a few back. Lost a few. Probably the 2nd best day I've had at CC. Biggest 20". Smallest a hair off 16. Nice crappie! Usually catch more crappies trolling? Weather was overcast. Then it poored rain at 11am. Lake was at a normal pool.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

ni


Lil Crappie said:


> View attachment 237608
> Went to CC yesterday. Caught 6 or8 eyes. Tossed a few back. Lost a few. Probably the 2nd best day I've had at CC. Biggest 20". Smallest a hair off 16. Nice crappie! Usually catch more crappies trolling? Weather was overcast. Then it poored rain at 11am. Lake was at a normal pool.


Nice saugeyes, if I may ask, was you bobber fishing a minnow or what? I caught a few lat week at around 16 to 18 ft deep at the end of a fallen tree.


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

look on DNR web site about Saugeyes.they like rocky shoals. And do not suspend like walleyes. I have caught them everywhere on CC fishing for crappies. Crappies were 12' jigging minnows near rocky drop-off. After a few eyes, we stopped on the crappies. Bigger fillets!


----------



## Bob Owens (Mar 27, 2016)

Was at CJ this morning water temp was 69.4 crappies are starting to spawn. Was catching them in 2-3 down.


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

Any reports on water conditions following the rain yesterday? I'm out of town traveling on business. Due back home late tonight. Looks like this could be another weekend shot due to poor water conditions. Was planning on getting out a lot over this holiday weekend. Have Friday to Monday to work with. This year hasn't been very cooperative with my schedule! Good luck everyone.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

C.J. appears to be in good shape, as usual, from the COE report. That side of the county didn't get very much rain at all while we got drowned on this side. I'm going out tomorrow since it may be the only day without a lot of rain this weekend. I'm retired so weekends aren't quite so critical!


----------



## Acton Angler (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm heading to Acton Lake this afternoon Brett. I will try to post an update. I was there Sunday afternoon as well, but you gave a good report on that date! I managed a 10lb channel on Sunday, but based on your post my efforts at crappie were too shallow. I will move a little deeper tonight and see if I can get on them.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Acton Angler said:


> I'm heading to Acton Lake this afternoon Brett. I will try to post an update. I was there Sunday afternoon as well, but you gave a good report on that date! I managed a 10lb channel on Sunday, but based on your post my efforts at crappie were too shallow. I will move a little deeper tonight and see if I can get on them.
> 
> 
> you might have caught the fish in Ohio but you photo shopped the blue sky and sunshine lol !


----------



## Acton Angler (Apr 3, 2017)

Just got done cleaning fish for the night. Water was even higher than I expected... Within 1-2" of going over top of the boat ramps, which means it was probably up a foot above normal levels. Temps had dropped about 8 degrees from Sunday and read 59-64 degrees. The current and wind blown areas were very stained, but it was still possible to find cleaner water tonight. The weather had the crappie holding tighter to cover tonight. Managed just 6 keepers out of 18 crappie. Lots of 8-9" and also females full of eggs. Good luck this weekend if you get out!


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

Good report. Thanks for the info! I will wait for tomorrow morning. Perhaps the water will drop a little and clear up a bit.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

BlueBoat98 said:


> In addition to those links the Corp of Engineers used to post lake temperatures and oxygen levels at various depths. That was great information which was updated at least weekly but they very suddenly stopped posting it at the end of the 2013 season. If it is published somewhere I sure can't find it


http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/Missi...d-Lake-Temperatures-and-Dissolved-Oxygen-Lev/


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

All Thumbs said:


> http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/Missi...d-Lake-Temperatures-and-Dissolved-Oxygen-Lev/


Thank you! I have looked and looked for that link since they stopped updating the old one. I just came off the lake and I can tell you it's more like 19 - 20° C now. 67.5° F which is down 2° from Tuesday when I was out.


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

CC yesterday was almost normal. Not that muddy? Anyone out there after last night?


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

Acton was stained but fishable yesterday. Water was 67-68. No luck on saugeyes. Tried cranks and crawlers. Got tired of catching 7-9" Crappie that look like they are starving so I peeled out after about 3.5 hours. Only managed one decent Crappie over 10" with some meat on its bones. I don't know what it is about that lake. But those Crappie are paper thin this year.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, at CC yesterday(Wednesday), slightly stained, not bad at all,could easily see 2 to 3ft into the water, water temp 71. Crappie bite was tough, caught a few but most were small. Guess the crappie spawn is about over. Been seeing a lot of suspended fish in the 20 to 30ft range over across from Wellman's Ramp, anyone have an idea what they are. Might try some saugeye fishing but I'm a novice. Gonna try over across from the sailboat ramps on the "Flats". What would be best, drifting along the drop off in 13 to 15ft of water with a worm rig or jigging with a spoon? Or something completely different? As I said, I'm a novice, hahaha. Good Fishing Guys!


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

13-15 ft. I would start with #7 flicker shads trolled 2-3mph. Let out enough line so the lure ticks the bottom every now and then. Start there to see if you can get an aggressive crank bite. If not, slow it down with one of the methods above. Crawler harnesses on bottom bouncers is another way to cover water while presenting more finesse bait. I usually pull them .7-1mph


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

'Crawler harnesses on bottom bouncers is another way to cover water while presenting more finesse bait", yea, that's how I do it but not quite as slow, around 1mph but no problem with slowing it down. Hahaha, have to rerecord a few "routes" on my minn kota, disconnected the battery's last year, lost all of the one's I had, redo time. Had one that followed the edge of the dropoff, one that zigzagged following the drop off and a few shorter, back and forth, going from 19, 10ft to 13, 15ft, pretty much just meandering around, haha. Thanks for the info, will try the first one. Trolling them over the main flats where it's goes from 8ft to 10 foot what you mean?


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

8-10ft if perfect for #5 flickers.
over 10-16ish I will use #7s.
This is of course assuming you are wanting to run near the bottom bumping it periodically. Don't be afraid to bump your throttle and also put it into neutral every now and then while trolling. My motor will troll around 2.2-2.7 pending wind conditions. I will vary the speeds from time to time, especially near structure or changes in the density of the bottom.


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

Also, when slow trolling live bait rigs. If you have additional rod holders, throw a couple rods out with a 1/4oz jig head and 3" grub on them. I let set there just off the bottom in the front of my boat and troll 2 live bait rigs on the rear. Typically one with a crawler and one with a leech until I find a bite. The front rods with 3" grubs will catch saugeye and plenty of large crappie by themselves. .8 mph is typically the sweet spot. You can also tip the jig with a piece of crawler or wax worm. I usually have my boys with me so 4 rods is no problem (legally). 5 rods is my max as it gets difficult to manage everything when chaos strikes with the little ones in the boat.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

Hahah, normally I'm by myself so 2 rods is my limit. I've watched guys on the flats horizontal jigging with spoons and catching really nice saugeyes but I've never been so lucky. Got several different jigging spoons over the winter, now just waiting to see a few familiar faces over there before I start again.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

Hahah, normally I'm by myself so 2 rods is my limit. I've watched guys on the flats horizontal jigging with spoons and catching really nice saugeyes but I've never been so lucky. Got several different jigging spoons over the winter, now just waiting to see a few familiar faces over there before I start again.


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Like your fast trolling! Works for me. Shad raps. But I like the price of the Flickers. Usually 10-15 deep. Saugeyes and crappies. Ol guy who fishes CJ. Cuts tails off grubs and tips with crawler. Had 2-4" shad in my live well today. Regurgitated by eyes? Something to think about.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

A little late for the weekend guys but watch Caesar near Wellman ramp. A lot of crap floating that can't be seen when the water gets churned up. Hit a branch on the way back in today. Dodged quite a few yesterday. Not sure how the skiers get by without out hitting them.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Any eyes on Cowan since the rain blew through yesterday? May get a chance to get out for a few hours early tomorrow morning


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

Anyone seen Acton after the rain these last couple days? Thinking about going over tonight. Is it stained or is it chocolate milk?


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

BrettSass844 said:


> Anyone seen Acton after the rain these last couple days? Thinking about going over tonight. Is it stained or is it chocolate milk?


Just got back from there. Lake is in good shape. Little stained but very fishable. Water temp 46*F when I left.


----------

